# تحويل الاحداثيات الى utm



## عبدالباقى الامين (12 أبريل 2009)

هذا هو البرامج مع خالص الدعوات


----------



## abdolkadr (12 أبريل 2009)

يسعدني ان اكون اول شخص يرد عليك بالشكر على الرنامج


----------



## AHMAD BASRA (12 أبريل 2009)

Thank you for it papwrs


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (12 أبريل 2009)

الله يكرمك كثير اخى عبدالقادر وجزاك الله خير الجزاء لردودك وتقييمك الذى وصل بسرعة البرق


----------



## ROUDS (12 أبريل 2009)




----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (12 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أشلاء قلب ميت (1 نوفمبر 2009)

اشكرك علي هذا البرنامج الغير مفهوم وارجو التوضيح


----------



## أشلاء قلب ميت (1 نوفمبر 2009)

يا
م
ب
ع
ر


----------



## برق الشمال10 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Abdulla Abuhalimeh (6 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اريد برنامج تحويل الااحداتيات من نظام jtm الى utm 
الرجاء الرد السربع


----------



## فاضل اوه (6 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## Enghazza (13 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لكم وجاري التحميل


----------



## بسيم85 (14 فبراير 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (3 نوفمبر 2010)

يارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## odwan (8 نوفمبر 2010)

رفع الله قدرك وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## عزمي حماد (9 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا وأتم نعمته عليك
​


----------



## ابوثائرالريماوي (11 ديسمبر 2010)

يعطيك العافية على البرنامج بس ياريت يكون هناك شرح له


----------



## ahmadj5 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً و مشكووور


----------



## صبحى السيد صبحى (18 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmadj5 (19 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## alsadaf2007 (30 مارس 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (20 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## talan77 (20 أغسطس 2011)

باراك الله فيك...........................


----------



## رضا الشاذلى (20 أغسطس 2011)

*الله يكرمك كثير اخى عبدالقادر وجزاك الله خير الجزاء*


----------



## shebsawe (21 أغسطس 2011)

جزيتم خيرا


----------



## zxzx_0007 (22 أغسطس 2011)

*الله يكرمك كثير اخى عبدالقادر وجزاك الله خير الجزاء لردودك وتقييمك الذى وصل بسرعة البرق*​


----------



## crazy_eng48 (26 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## كهخغاتعلبع (15 مايو 2012)

شكرااا


----------



## أبوتقي (15 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا 
هل في أمكانية لبرنامج يحول من utm الي ngn أو العكس


----------



## أبوالفيصل. (16 مايو 2012)

شكرا


----------



## zxzx_0007 (16 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## saro.khaled (27 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااا اخي العزيز


----------



## zikrymm (25 أبريل 2014)

شكرا اخ العزيز ولكن البرنامج لا يشتغ يمي ؟


----------



## diaa_500 (28 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## diaa_500 (28 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا ولكن الملف لا يعمل


----------



## hany_meselhey (2 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## engtarq (2 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مالك الشحات (13 فبراير 2015)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## كبل (14 فبراير 2015)

شكر ا بارك الله فيك ​


----------



## adorable (28 يونيو 2015)

مشكوررررررر


----------



## mohamaedd (30 يونيو 2015)

هذا التحويل لا يشتغل معي


----------



## احمد زيدان الواسطي (1 يوليو 2015)

مشكوووووووووور


----------

